# Buying without seeing



## PotterWatch (Dec 23, 2011)

Our farm is in the market for a pair of horses to do farm work.  In our area, this is basically non-existent.  Any horses we would be looking at will be out of state and we are not able to make the trip to see them.  Is there any way to do this that is reasonable?  Should I not even consider buying horses I can't see in person?  If we can't buy sight unseen, we may have to ditch the idea of having horses for farm work and I really don't want to do that.


----------



## secuono (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought my mare w/o seeing her. But the seller sent videos and pictures. So that is what you need to do, get lots of images and videos of the horse doing all sorts of things. 
Most states have horses, just takes some looking. Where are you, anyway?
Get a vet to go out and check the horse, not their vet, bout your own.

You may be able to get a forum member to check them out for you if you can find a person that lives near the seller.


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 23, 2011)

I am in Southern California.  It's not an issue finding most horses around here but finding horses that are already trained for farm work is next to impossible.  I have my eye on two different teams, but I am waiting to hear if they are still available for sale.  They both have a couple pictures and videos posted online but I will ask for more if it gets to that point.  Thanks for the advice on having a vet and/or someone from here look at them.  Once I know which horses we will seriously be looking at, I will try to set up something like that.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 23, 2011)

Lots of people use draft horse teams here, pulling lumber out of areas that vehicles can't go. Like if someone has their property selectively cut and the machinery can't fit or it is too rough. So the horses with the training you are looking for area definitely out there. I hope you can find a horse locally in your area, that you can see for yourself.


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 23, 2011)

I have been looking for several months and not been sucessful finding anything even close to local.  I have contacted the California draft horse and mule society and they said they don't know of anyone in their organization doing farmwork.  I've also contacted a farm in northern California who does all their farmwork with horses but no joy there.  I'm not giving up hope that something might come up more locally, but I think it's more likely that I will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2011)

Have you worked horses before?
Have you had draft horses before?

If no to either of them, I would strongly suggest you either find someone near you where you can go or make the trip to go where the horses are and have the current owner teach you about harnessing, hitching, etc.  Get some experiences.

I have had drafts for a number of years and been around horses for most of my life.  Drafts are big.  They don't have to be mean to hurt someone.  They are big and don't always know their own weight and size.

Just my opinion.

So you are in Southern California, where are the horses that you are considering.


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 24, 2011)

I have worked with horses before though I haven't owned one in many years.  I haven't ever worked with drafts.  I am actively trying to find someone here or within driving distance who can teach us about harnessing and driving.  I certainly won't be getting horses unless I can accomplish learning to harness and drive first.  

We are looking mainly at Haflingers as I think they will fit best for our needs.  We don't have a ton of land and the amount of work they will be doing is fairly light as far as those things seem to go.  I don't recall offhand where the two teams I inquired about today are located.  I think one was in Kentucky but I'm not sure about the other.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2011)

I love Haflingers.  They are amazingly strong.  

Good Luck.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 24, 2011)

It's a shame you're so far away, the Amish communities around us (1/2 hr away) use trained Halflingers and occasionally have working teams for sale.

It's not like you can contact them online or ask for pictures.......


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.nevadacountygold.com/JumpPages/dhc.html
http://www.cdhma.org/

Bet you could look up these breeders and ask them.  They obviously have training and show.


----------



## Horsiezz (Dec 24, 2011)

Theres many in Ohio.... some you can pick up at auction for under $400. I see alot of teams advertised at $2000 around here, some include their harnesses and such. My friend just bought a Haflinger mare, but shes not stocky enough to do farmwork. Make sure you find a stocky one, because some can be a lighter build and dont work out well for that kind of work. There was a 4 year old that was on Craigslist, greenbroke to drive single/double for 500. 56 inches and a stocky boy. If you havent already check online horse classifieds( Google them) or look at your local farm/garden Craigslist. Good luck!


----------

